# Deleting Bookmarks ibookG4



## Grammy426 (Jul 3, 2008)

Can someone please tell me how to delete the bookmarks I no longer use? I have done a search on google and what it tells me to do is, go to bookmarks highlight the one you want to delete and click delete. Well I did that and when you highlight the one then it goes to that site . Any suggestions?
Thank You


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 3, 2008)

What browser are you using?


----------



## Grammy426 (Jul 3, 2008)

Please tell me where to find that information your asking, sorry


----------



## Grammy426 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry brain fart, If I had only read on it is Safari. I  am going to try what you told me know wish me luck


----------



## Grammy426 (Jul 3, 2008)

I did it, I am so excited I can't Thank You enough


----------

